# Too pretty to paint?



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been making a few through-wired cedar baits. After I seal and clear them, I almost hate to prime and paint them. Reminds me of my days of refinishing antique furniture.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lol, I just reread this and it sounds wrong. What I meant was that the cedar is beautiful when cleared. I've always loved finished wood and the cedar really lights up nice when you clear it.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I knew what you meant. Cedar is a beautiful wood. Maybe combine the natural wood with some painted highlights like a few of the other guys so the grain still shows through?

Well, I did finally get 4 more baits finished. I did another set of the 4 inchers with the full lip, except this time I put the line tie in the lip as originally planned. According to the tub test, they'll have a lot of bottom biting action.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

i dont know about that vince, show us a pic of you in a skirt with your hair done and make up, and i will tell you if your to pretty to paint, lmao, as for the plug, naw paint it, you know you want to, subtle blends and shades, keeping some of the wood grain as well, or send it north and let this freak paint it!!!!

Etch


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

If you don't want to paint it, maybe take a wood burner and line in some detail to it, like a craw pattern or a lateral line of sorts, before clear coating of coarse


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> i dont know about that vince, show us a pic of you in a skirt with your hair done and make up, and i will tell you if your to pretty to paint,


Etch, just for that, I may post a picture of myself sporting my Spiderman Underoos.

You're right, though, I can't wait to sling some primer and paint on it. My days of refinishing furniture are long gone.

Eyes, when are you going to post pics of your new baits? Love to see 'em.

Wolf, I have been considering using the woodburner to add some detail prior to priming and painting, but...I can't find it. Its here in the upstairs shop somewhere, but its hiding from me. I'd like to try to burn in the lines around the gill plate and then sand and feather the wood back from there (meaning the area toward the tail). I'd also like use the woodburner to try to cut details around the eyes before they are installed, and then paint into the details before filling them with clear and installing the eyes.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

All this talk of skirts and underoos has left me questioning my creative side. 
The bait on the other hand made me think of the old Chris Craft boats. It would make a neat tribute lure with their logo on it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm Spidermaaaaan, yes I aaaaaaam! 

*vc throws his shoulders back, his gadget belt bristling with packs of Devcon, split-ring pliers, a cordless drill, and an assortment of Dremel bits.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I made four more through-wired cranks today. I built a pattern that will hopefully be a cross between an AC Shiner and a Sisson. The muskies at Leesville love them both, so I figured I'd try a cross-breed and see what happens.

Instead of splitting these like I've been doing on the last few, I drilled them and used the suspended wire method, which is a lot easier and probably stronger too.

I'll post a few pictures tomorrow if I get time.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Can't wait to see the tutorial with pic's on the suspended wire, and somehow I think you will figure out a way to paint the one below in some dazzling way. Can't wait to see it too!

I have the same thing going on...Had I put the dowels in with the woodgrain going the right direction, I may have chosen to go natural with this one!!


----------

